# 2009 West Virginia State Championships



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

I thought I would start a thread here just for this race. We are expecting a great turnout as we have been getting 40 - 50 entries on regular race days. We will have a new track design just for this race. It is CRC carpet and we do accept personal transponders. I will also update this thread with items for door prizes as I get them. I will have a pre-registration form up within the next week. Post here with any questions you may have.


----------

